# Daten von einem  KEPware OPC Server in Excel



## Kobold (17 November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Programmierkenntnisse sind sehr mau. Aber vielleicht finde ich hier Hilfe. Ich möchte Daten von einer Allen Bradley mittels eines OPC Servers von KEPware in Excel darstellen. Es muss damit die SPS nicht gesteuert werden sondern nur Daten angezeigt werden. Hat jemand damit Erfahrung und wenn ja kann er mir beim schreiben eines Makros behilflich sein?

mfg 
Kobold


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2005)

Schau mal in den Beitrag "Daten aus OPC Server auslesen mittels VB6"!
Das betrifft auch Excel, dass mit VBA programmiert wird.


----------

